# Roamer Premier



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Good day all, I have just been shown my brother-in-laws watch, given to him quite a few years ago.

Its a Roamer Premier and was presented to his grandfather in 1965 on his retirement. I love the dial on this piece and the dome is icing on the cake. I will try and give it a gentle clean up over the weekend and get some better pictures.

Are there any experts on here who can shed a bit of history on the Premier? Internet search just throws up lots of auction site nonsense.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I have a 1972/73 premier, and can shed some light on the movement etc

https://www.birthyearwatches.com/product/1972-1973-roamer-premier-9k-gold/


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Great timepiece, sir :thumbsup:

As indicated, inscribed, dates from the 60's with what I suspect (?) an MST ( Meyer & Studeli) movement, Swiss company founded in 1888.

These with an MST Calibre are becoming increasingly sought after by vintage collectors....have a few myself.


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

That is fantastic SW, thanks very much. I have just been showing the family and they were marvelling at the photo of the movement.

The watch is a real beauty and its nice to get a chance to see the heart of it. Do you know whether the no-date movement is as nice as the MST430?



Karrusel said:


> Great timepiece, sir :thumbsup:
> 
> As indicated, inscribed, dates from the 60's with what I suspect (?) an MST ( Meyer & Studeli) movement, Swiss company founded in 1888.
> 
> These with an MST Calibre are becoming increasingly sought after by vintage collectors....have a few myself.


 Thank you K, I would love to get a look at the movement on this but I don't want to damage anything.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

electorn said:


> That is fantastic SW, thanks very much. I have just been showing the family and they were marvelling at the photo of the movement.
> 
> The watch is a real beauty and its nice to get a chance to see the heart of it. Do you know whether the no-date movement is as nice as the MST430?
> 
> Thank you K, I would love to get a look at the movement on this but I don't want to damage anything.


 One of mine with the calibre MST 430 (date)...










Hope it helps

:thumbsup:


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks K, I might try to remove the caseback on the weekend. It looks like a job to take plenty of time over.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

electorn said:


> Thanks K, I might try to remove the caseback on the weekend. It looks like a job to take plenty of time over.


 if it is like mine the movement comes out of the front. On the non crown side there is a small groove to pry off ther bezel and the glass, then the movement lifts out. A warning though - one slip and you can ruin the bezel or the dial. For a quick look I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

scottswatches said:


> if it is like mine the movement comes out of the front. On the non crown side there is a small groove to pry off ther bezel and the glass, then the movement lifts out. A warning though - one slip and you can ruin the bezel or the dial. For a quick look I wouldn't risk it.


 Thanks for the warning sir, I will avoid doing that then!

I might have to send it away to someone for a service and spruce up.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

very nice looks mint, even the strap looks period or original.


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Nigelp said:


> very nice looks mint, even the strap looks period or original.


 I am led to believe it had a bracelet originally and the strap was added after the bracelet snapped. No sign of it now unfortunately, I will try to find a nice period leather strap for it. I am going to get in touch with Roamer and see if they have any old stock lurking in a warehouse somewhere.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

electorn said:


> Thanks for the warning sir, I will avoid doing that then!
> 
> I might have to send it away to someone for a service and spruce up.


 Our very own Simon2 may be able to help you there.


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Lovely watch. Will service it for you. Just ask.


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

simon2 said:


> Lovely watch. Will service it for you. Just ask.


 Thanks for the pointer Roger and thank you Simon for taking the time to post. I would be very happy for you to service it, I think it deserves it and it would be lovely for the family.

Is it ok to drop you a pm later Simon to get things arranged?


----------



## holg (Aug 12, 2018)

Very nice, it looks good.


----------

